# OshKosh Girl



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I always knew she was just a little person in a furry suit! I've always known that one day I would do this to her too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh Maggie  what has she done to you 

They are fantastic particularly the ones with her standing up - she really does look like a little person


----------



## karen2love (May 11, 2015)

HaHaaa, how fab!!! love these pictures.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Brilliant! She looks so cute and seems to be enjoying herself!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That is fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, Maggie looks adorable and content wearing it! How did you manage to get the correct size? I imagine she didn't go shopping with you to try things on... lol


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Haha haha. 
Maggie looks fantastic, what a sweetie.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha! The ones standing up made me laugh out loud! It really does look like a person with a furry dog suit on. Hilarious and adorable!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love them! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Too funny. Maggie looks amazing.


----------



## Meili (Apr 26, 2015)

Maggie could totally be a doggie model! She's so cute!


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

That is the most amazing outfit! Where did you find it?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha! Can Maggie get any cuter?!


----------



## whatsuppup (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking at these pictures again. Just noticed that in the first picture, Maggies ears could pass for blonde ponytails!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I think we'Re heading into Clampetts territory again. Does Maggie rassle?!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha ha, those pics are just brilliant, you should send them to wherever you got the suit from, I'm sure they may want her to model more!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

The standing one is Outstanding!!! Lol. Also Maggie doesn't look too impressed by you in that one, Lindor!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Twice a year the co op daycare put on a huge garage sale. That's where I got the outfit for just a couple of dollars. I was almost putting ribbons on her ears too but I didn't have the right color to match the outfit.


----------

